# Sleepers on the Canadian



## manchacrr (Oct 29, 2011)

I am taking the "Canadian" in early January and have a few questions.

1. According to my reservation confirmation page, I am in Car 120. What type of sleeper (Manor/Chateau) is this?

2. I am in a cabin for 1. My room is #3. Is there any luggage storage in my room itself, such as a small closet similar to Amtrak roomettes?

3. Where in the train consist is Car 120 located and what is the typical consist for the "Canadian" in early

January?

Thank you for any information you can give.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 29, 2011)

I can answer one of your questions because I am in car 120 also for my December trip. I phoned VIA today and asked them and they informed me that it is a Manor car. I did not ask them where it was in the consist.

I am in a cabin for two and I intend to bring a roller suitcase and a tote bag. I have not been inside any VIA train, but I understand that space is at a premium.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

1.	It will be a Manor car. The Chateaus are only used in the high season.

2.	There is no closet in a Via Cabin for 1 (AKA Roomette) such as that on an Amtrak Superliner Roomette. There is a closet in a Cabin for 2 (AKA Bedroom). The Cabin for 1 has a storage rack above the seat and there is also storage space under the seat. It was designed for a what was called a train case when built, but can accommodate a small bag up top, and an airline carry-on suitcase below. The Cabin or 2 has storage space above the toilet annex (somewhat, but not exactly equivalent to the arrangement on an Amtrak Viewliner). It can accommodate a couple of carry-on size suitcases.

3.	As I recall line #120 is adjacent to the Park Car (line #139) and three cars behind the diner. The standard consist in the winter is baggage, 2 coaches, Skyline, diner, 4 sleepers and Park car, but one of the sleepers may not be in service. It is used as a backup in case of equipment problems.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 29, 2011)

What is/was a train case?


----------



## manchacrr (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the information. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alice (Oct 30, 2011)

Anderson said:


> What is/was a train case?


It is a small, hard-sided carry-on that women used for toiletries and makeup (there were usually pockets and bands to keep bottles upright, a tray in the top, and maybe a jewelry pocket) and a few other things such as change of underwear, not much more than that. It sits flat without falling over when open and in use, very handy. My mother had one, you might ask your parents or grandparents. eBay has a whole bunch if you'd like to see photos.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Oct 30, 2011)

It is just a reflection from when much more of the population in general rode trains. My memory is very hazy on this but I think the word "pullman" and or such words as "railroad" got used in a way to identify luggage. I sorta kinda think the stores used to advertise pullman cases or pullman something or another.

Long ago etiquette books might make some mention of it in the travel related chapters.


----------

